# What betta color looks best under blue light?



## HPgeek934 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi all! I just got myself a fluval spec and decided to go with a planted tank. Right now its up and running and getting a cycle going, and when its all done I want to get a betta for it. Only problem is, I want to make sure I get one that really pops under the lighting. The LED lights are mostly white, with a couple of blue mixed in, so the color isn't totally white. What color fish generally look good under those lighting conditions? White, blue, red? None of the above? Thanks in advance all!!!
-Anthony


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

White, IMO, looks best under blue light. Any light-color would look okay, but you really can't beat a solid-white EEHM in a gorgeous planted tank.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

This all depends on what type of lighting you will be using, will your lighting be for plant growth or display? Are you displaying your fish under the full spectrum of the light or only the blue light?
While I always recommend you get a betta by seeing which calls out to you, if you want to get one for display under certain light settings, have a look at the chart from Ecoxotic linked below. You will need to figure out the spectrum of your light and under each section it tells you which color the light will enhance.

Color Spectrum Guide


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Color of substrate also has somewhat of an impact.


----------

